# Do I really need ballast?



## rswojo (Sep 24, 2010)

First a little background.

I have been plowing my driveways for years using a 1978 Ford F-150 equipped with a Meyer ST-90 plow which weighs about 790 lbs. This rig was purchased new by my father, who gave me a good deal on it in 1987. I have never used ballast, nor did he. I plow and then park it in the garage. If I have to drive it somewhere I remove the plow.

I just got a 2013 Silverado 1500 regular cab long box and I am considering a Boss-Sport Duty 7' 6'' or a Sno-Way Model 26 7" 6" plow for the Silverado. The Boss weighs 421 lbs. plus approximately 50 lbs. for the mount and specifies 182 lbs. of ballast. The Sno-Way weighs 471 lbs. and I assume the mount weighs about the same as the Boss. I haven't found any specs for ballast on the Sno-Way.

Would I have to dick around with ballast if I use it the same way as the old plow? The only driving would be the trip home from the dealer if either one performs as reliably as that old Weber which didn't require any service other than fluid changes, new hoses and a seal kit when it was 18 years old.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

You can do without ballast, I wouldn't recommend it but it's your equipment. It's harder on your front tires, brakes, shocks, wheel bearings, steering components, ball joints, rear tires, etc., it will create under-steer and require you to run in 4X4 at all times when the plows mounted for reasonable traction but you don't HAVE to have it.


----------



## rswojo (Sep 24, 2010)

OK so I have this ballast behind the rear tires to lessen the weight on the front end when the plow is on. Then when I remove the plow to drive somewhere my front end is light. I think this would lead to less steering control and more tendency to hydroplane on wet roads.

It takes me 25 minutes to plow 4-6 inches of snow on my driveway and 45 minutes to plow a foot. While plowing the plow is down on float ~75% of the time. I never plow in 2WD.

You are right, it is my equipment, but it sounds like a damned if you do and damned if you don't situation to me. I can really understand ballast for someone who is using his plow commercially when the plow stays on the truck 100% of the winter, but for a homeowner doing occasional plowing I'm not convinced.

Maybe I should look into the Sno-Way 22 Series plow which weighs only 285 pounds and search around here to see what people think of their performance.


----------



## rswojo (Sep 24, 2010)

So much for that 22 Series idea, they aren't made to mount on a 1/2 ton truck.

Also, I never had any problems with my '78 F-150 that were related to or caused by that 800 lb. Meyer plow.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

If all you ever do with your plow is your own drive, why bother with ballast. If you do use ballast make it capable of sliding forward in the bed when the plow is not on and it will give you all around better traction on the snowy roads.

You can not put a 22 series on that truck.


----------



## rswojo (Sep 24, 2010)

> If all you ever do with your plow is your own drive, why bother with ballast. If you do use ballast make it capable of sliding forward in the bed when the plow is not on and it will give you all around better traction on the snowy roads.


HeHe I am not smart enough to figure out how to do that and if I was I wouldn't have the time to design it.

I thought I could visit the plow site and figure out which brand of plow would be the best to buy but there seems to be a little bit of brand hyper-partisanship here. The more I read, the more confused I got. I even started thinking about keeping the old F-150 with the Weber. The Plow Site is great for maintenance questions, support and generic issues.

I looked at about 6 brands of plows in my area. My dealer that sells Western, Boss and Sno-Way said he wouldn't even sell me a Western, too unreliable. The Fisher dealer doesn't install and I don't need trip edge. Curtis dealer is too far away, same with Hinicker and Blizzard.

I will be getting a Sno-way Series 26 7' 6" for these reasons:

Sno-Way is made in my state.
Dealer is closest, installs, seems knowledgeable, honest and his price quote was pretty good.
The 26 has the features that fit my situation best and looks well constructed.

Thanks for taking the time to answer my questions Basher and thanks to everyone else who also chimed in.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Ballast makes plowing easier. And easier on the truck. Try plowing with it for a couple of storms then take it out. You will know right away if it makes any difference for you.


----------



## rswojo (Sep 24, 2010)

I think one row of maple firewood stacked next to the tailgate should weigh about 200 lbs. If I want to drive without the plow I can just back up to the garage and throw it on the woodpile. Stacked on a rubber mat it shouldn't shift. Rinse and repeat as needed. It will be interesting to see if I notice any difference.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

rswojo;1631606 said:


> HeHe I am not smart enough to figure out how to do that and if I was I wouldn't have the time to design it.
> 
> How about a row of sand filled buckets. easy to slide and strap down both front and rear?
> 
> ...


Yeah some folks keep their brand blinders pretty tight


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

Its a pickup truck, 200 lbs in the bed is what its supposed to have! My truck rides much better with weight in it, plowing or not


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

ballast is a two sided thing. some say you absolutely must use it, others will tell you it is a waste of time. 
i have never used any ballast of any kind over the past 45 years other than the snow that falls in the bed of the truck, and never had any problems.
but then again my plow is always down because i plow municipal roads. the only time it is up is when i am done for the 1 miles ride home. 
once home the truck is parked till the next plow session, and if it needs to go out without plowing i remove the plow. 
i know other people that will put 1000 lbs in the bed and swear it makes the truck plow better. yet they get stuck on average 2-3 times per hour, and use twice as much fuel as i do.


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

how has your rear tire wear been....I put 300#'s in my 2500hd just for normal driving traction and see an improvement...truck with the plow usually has 300-500#s of ice melt in the back.......


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

I'd run 500 pounds all day every day. It wont lighten your front end because trucks are meant to haul loads. If there was a safety hazard with a couple hundred pounds, the payload wouldn't be over 1000 pounds.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

My truck rides SOOOOO mulch better with 5/800lbs in the bed or the trailer ball.


----------



## rswojo (Sep 24, 2010)

leolkfrm;1631836 said:


> how has your rear tire wear been....I put 300#'s in my 2500hd just for normal driving traction and see an improvement...truck with the plow usually has 300-500#s of ice melt in the back.......


It has 189 miles on it, 179 from another dealership to mine and the 10 miles home.


----------



## rswojo (Sep 24, 2010)

2006Sierra1500;1631846 said:


> I'd run 500 pounds all day every day. It wont lighten your front end because trucks are meant to haul loads. If there was a safety hazard with a couple hundred pounds, the payload wouldn't be over 1000 pounds.


My '78 F-150 got 15 mpg loaded, unloaded, pulling a boat, nothing seemed to matter. However, empty that 300 6cyl. had a lot more zip.

This new Chevy is going to be a whole different experience with the V8 and all. Hell, if I want to be able to pass someone I will be able to do that.


----------



## rswojo (Sep 24, 2010)

basher;1631849 said:


> My truck rides SOOOOO mulch better with 5/800lbs in the bed or the trailer ball.


The new Chevy rode real smooth on its way home empty. I have ridden in empty 3/4 ton trucks and they ride much, much better with weight.

I bought a new boat last year and my stepson said he didn't even notice it behind his Silverado 1500 but the old Ford sure knew it was there. I had to start out in granny, the front end rose with the extra tongue weight and it really dogged it down.

One plow dealer I talked to said June through August would be the best time to get a deal on a new plow as the manufacturers force the dealers to stock up and the dealers are worried about unloading the inventory and being stuck with unsold inventory. Evidently the manufacturers like to keep their plants running in the summer and would rather see the dealer sit on the inventory. Sometime in July is when I will get the plow.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

I think i'd look for a left over now, if a dealer has one left from last season now is when you will get the best price.


----------



## rswojo (Sep 24, 2010)

basher;1631922 said:


> I think i'd look for a left over now, if a dealer has one left from last season now is when you will get the best price.


He quoted me $4800 for a Series 26 7'6" installed but I didn't ask if he had one in stock as I was just starting to shop. I also plan on opting for the wireless control and I will need some of them sticks that stick up on each side of the plow ( you know, them whatchamacallits). Are them sticks stock or do they cost extra? I didn't have any on that old Weber and I always wished I did.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

rswojo;1631931 said:


> He quoted me $4800 for a Series 26 7'6" installed but I didn't ask if he had one in stock as I was just starting to shop. I also plan on opting for the wireless control and I will need some of them sticks that stick up on each side of the plow ( you know, them whatchamacallits). Are them sticks stock or do they cost extra? I didn't have any on that old Weber and I always wished I did.


Sticks (blade guides) are standard. Talk to your dealer again, if he has one in stock he might give you a deal. Ask if there are any factory incentives available.

Shoot me an email my address is in my signature


----------



## ihdriver7088 (Jan 10, 2010)

rswojo;1631489 said:


> First a little background.
> 
> I have been plowing my driveways for years using a 1978 Ford F-150 equipped with a Meyer ST-90 plow which weighs about 790 lbs. This rig was purchased new by my father, who gave me a good deal on it in 1987. I have never used ballast, nor did he. I plow and then park it in the garage. If I have to drive it somewhere I remove the plow.
> 
> ...


can I ask how a st90 meyer weighs that much when I had one on my 1990 chevy 1 ton that wouldn't budge my front end but yet my boss 8'2" power v-xt that weighs 785 will squat it about 2 inches


----------



## rswojo (Sep 24, 2010)

ihdriver7088;1632670 said:


> can I ask how a st90 meyer weighs that much when I had one on my 1990 chevy 1 ton that wouldn't budge my front end but yet my boss 8'2" power v-xt that weighs 785 will squat it about 2 inches


You are right. I must have somehow pulled that 790 lb. spec right out of my ass! Here is the page I got it from.

http://http://www.meyerplows.info/meyer-plow-weights.html

It says the ST90 weighs 656 lbs.

It MUST have changed since the last time I looked at it a few days ago., that is the only explanation I can come up with.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

rswojo;1631489 said:


> First a little background.
> 
> I have been plowing my driveways for years using a 1978 Ford F-150 equipped with a Meyer ST-90 plow which weighs about 790 lbs. This rig was purchased new by my father, who gave me a good deal on it in 1987. I have never used ballast, nor did he. I plow and then park it in the garage. If I have to drive it somewhere I remove the plow.
> 
> ...


In 1978 they made trucks in 2013 building 4x4 cars and call them trucks
I have never ran a Ballast I always ran F250 or F350 trucks Never plowed with a 1/2 ton and never will
Just plowing your drive you wont need a ballast


----------



## Rick547 (Oct 9, 2009)

If you are going to buy a Snoway 26 buy I would buy the 26R.


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

I can't say which plow is better but ballast does help but you don't "need" it. Your truck will ride a little better, traction is better while plowing or not, etc... I never used ballast weight until this year and for me it was a night and day difference. Not sure why I waited so long! If you don't have a daily use for the box of your truck (ie hauling or construction materials) just toss a few hundred pounds in the back and forget about it. Be sure you secure it too.


----------



## Holland (Aug 18, 2010)

My truck has 400lbs in it all winter. I dont even mess with taking the weight out when i pull my gooseneck, although i dont pull trailer much in the winter. 

Growing up, my first two trucks were fullsize halfton 2wds, believe me, a couple hundred pounds helps alot in the winter!


----------



## rswojo (Sep 24, 2010)

Holland;1633729 said:


> My truck has 400lbs in it all winter. I dont even mess with taking the weight out when i pull my gooseneck, although i dont pull trailer much in the winter.
> 
> Growing up, my first two trucks were fullsize halfton 2wds, believe me, a couple hundred pounds helps alot in the winter!


Around here in Northern Wisconsin nobody, I mean nobody plows with a 2WD. Nobody. They wouldn't even get to the job, much less plow.

With my old Meyer the truck felt like there was too much weight on the front end. I will use ballast on my new Silverado but if I have to drive, the ballast and the plow will be taken off.


----------



## Holland (Aug 18, 2010)

rswojo;1633786 said:


> Around here in Northern Wisconsin nobody, I mean nobody plows with a 2WD. Nobody. They wouldn't even get to the job, much less plow.
> 
> With my old Meyer the truck felt like there was too much weight on the front end. I will use ballast on my new Silverado but if I have to drive, the ballast and the plow will be taken off.


Sorry, my first 4 trucks weren't plow trucks. I was just saying some weight on the rear wheels helped me out without a plow on too.

I dont know of one person around here that plows with a 2wd either. Believe it or not, parts of il arent flat! :laughing:


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Rick547;1633403 said:


> If you are going to buy a Snoway 26 buy I would buy the 26R.


----------



## rswojo (Sep 24, 2010)

I paid $4800 for a Series 26 and got the dealer to throw in a wireless remote.

He offered me a 29R that is the last one on his lot for the same price but a 3/4 ton truck is recommended for that plow, so I said no.

$4800 sounds like a good deal on that 29R so if there is someone from Wisconsin looking for one there is a good deal in Wausau, WI.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

rswojo;1633968 said:


> $4800 sounds like a good deal on that 29R so if there is someone from Wisconsin looking for one there is a good deal in Wausau, WI.


That's more than a good deal that's a hellva good deal


----------

